# Wer erklärt mir den Unterschied



## staller (8. Januar 2005)

Hallo Ihr Experten!

Kann mir bitte mal jemand den Unterschied, zwischen einem Vertex Rahmen 30,50, und 70 erklären. Denn ich kann ausser bei der Farbe und der Ausstattung des Komplettbikes keinen finden.
Und die nächste Frage ist auch gleich, ob man einen Vertex Rahmen der Gruppe 30 und 50 allein zu kaufen bekommt.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (8. Januar 2005)

Der Vertex 30 und 50 Rahmen ist identisch. Beide haben den Easton Elite Rohrsatz und eine einfarbige Lackierung. Das Vertex 70 hat den leichteren Easton Ultralite Rohrsatz und darüber hinaus eine Zweifarbige Lackierung im Ahorn Design. Das Vertex 30 und 50 gibt es nur als Komplettbike, das Vertex 70 in 2005 nur als Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Januar 2005)

Das Oberrohr des vertex 70 ist zudem 1cm länger.


----------



## staller (10. Januar 2005)

hm-gibt es denn keine möglichkeit den rahmen von 30 oder 50 solo zu bekommen?
Und besteht die möglichkeit sein rocky aus den usa oder canada zu bekommen?hab mal nachgesehen da sind sie erheblich billiger.


----------



## Catsoft (10. Januar 2005)

staller schrieb:
			
		

> hm-gibt es denn keine möglichkeit den rahmen von 30 oder 50 solo zu bekommen?
> Und besteht die möglichkeit sein rocky aus den usa oder canada zu bekommen?hab mal nachgesehen da sind sie erheblich billiger.



Aus USA kommt noch der Versand (teuer) und ca. 20% Steuer drauf (Endpreis=(Rahmen+Versand)*1,2)

Aber auf eBucht gibts teilweise günstige Vertexrahmen. Laufen immer so um 500,-- aus!

Gruß
Robert


----------

